# تدريس العلوم باللّغة العربية ضرورة وجودية



## عبد الله التونسي (22 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
قبل المقال تفضلوا بالجلوس معي في الحديقة حول طاولة شاي, قهوة أو عصير. نتحادث قليلا و نروي لبعضنا قصصا من أيّام الطفولة و الدراسة و "الشقاوة".
كنت ضمن مجموعة من الأصدقاء في الثانوية نكوّن "عصابة تشويش" في المدرسة و خارجها, و كانت لنا إبتكارات في هذا المجال. فمثلا عندما تشير إلينا أستاذة اللّغة العربية بوجوب بناء النصّ, نأتيها من الغدّ بأكياس صغيرة فيها إسمنت و آجر, وهذا مثال "لطيف" لحركاتنا أيامها, و أرجو من الله أن يغفر لي الأمثلة "الغير لطيفة".
كانت كلّ العلوم تدرس بالفرنسية من الكيمياء و الفيزياء و الرياضيات و إحياء و تقنية... و كان من مقادير الله أن أصيب مدرسنا في الفيزياء بمرض و قد عافاه الله منه لاحقا, حفظه الله, و عيّن عوضه أستاذ سأسمح لنفسي بذكره لما أكنّه له من إحترام رغم غياب أخباره عنّا. نرجو من الله أن يحفظه و يجعل ما فعله من أجلنا في ميزان حسناته.
هوّ السيد "الطاهري" درّسنا في المعهد الثانوي في مدينة باجة بالشمال الغربي التونسي حيث إنتقل والدي للعمل هناك. كانت لهذا الأستاذ طريقة عجيبة في إحترامنا, أذكرها لجمالها, لم يكن درسه مميّزا عن دروس بقية الأساتذة حيث كان متكاملا قيّما مثل بقية الدروس و لكنّه في نهاية كلّ درس يأتينا بأمر فيزيائي مرتبط بالدرس لم تستطع الفيزياء حلّه أو ثبتت إستحالة حلّه.
و الإحترام هنا أنّه إستفزّ طبع المراهقة الحادّ عندنا وآستغلّه في الفيزياء وآحترم عقولنا بوضعنا أمام تحديّات فيزيائية دون النضر إلى أعمارنا (في حدود 15 أو 16 سنة) و دون أفكار مسبّقة عن جديّة أخذنا للأمر, كأن يقول بعضهم "ماذا تفعل أتتصوّر من هؤلاء الأشقياء التفكير في مثل هذه الأمور". نعم إستفزّتنا تحدّيات السيد الطاهري و تسابقنا في مجموعات لكسرها. فمثلا عندما إنتهينا من درس الطاقة صمت قليلا ثمّ تحولت نظرات الطيبة و التقوى في وجهه, نحسبه كذلك و لا نزكي على الله أحدا من عباده, إلى شرارات تحدّي مع إبتسامة مخفية.
" يستحيل إختراع محرّك يشتغل بصفة لانهائية بكميّة أولية من الوقود دون زيادة".
يرمي جملته دون أن يقول أتحداكم, تأتي في قالب الدرس دون أن يجبرك على البحث فيها. هكذا.
يتركك و يذهب.
طيّب يا أستاذ. نحن لها. تلتقي المجموعة في منزلي الليلة, نرسل إلى شباب الحيّ المجاور أننّا لن نلعب الكرة غدا. (في أحيان أخرى نلغي المعركة).
نبدأ في رسم المخططات لمحرك يعمل بشكل لانهائي بدفعة وحيدة من الوقود. نتدارس. وقع الإتفاق على إقتراحي. رسمناه. و قدمناه في الأسبوع التالي للسيّد الطاهري. أمعن النظر, دققّ, فكر مرّة أخرى, نظر إلينا, أرجع بصره للورقة و غابت هذه المرّة شرارة التحدي من عينيه "لا أعرف أين يوجد الخطأ في هذا المخطط, رغم يقيني بوجوده".
كانت لحظة قوية لي. في نهاية الأمر بإمكاني الإنتاج في الفيزياء, بإمكاني البحث, ليس الأمر فوق طاقة البشر, ليس الأمر حكرا على أجنبي أو أعربي, ليس الأمر مهولا.
و كانت اللحظة أيظا درسا عظيما في التواضع من السيّد الطاهري لمّا لم يرّد علينا بعنف عندما لم يجد الخطأ و لم يعتبر الأمر طعنة لغرور, بل تعجب بفرح من بحثنا و أقّر بأخلاق العلماء أنّه لا يعلم مكمن الخطأ. للمعلومة, لقد وجدت مكمن الخطأ عندما درست في الجامعةThermodynamiques أضنّها باللغة العربية "الديناميكا الحرارية".
كان الأستاذ الطاهري يخاطبنا خارج المنهج الرسمي بالعربية (المنهج بالفرنسية) و كان من كرمه أنّه يجيب عن أسئلة التلاميذ الذين يلتقيهم في المسجد (قبل القرار بغلق المساجد خارج أوقات الصلاة).
في درس الضوء و قبل نهاية الدرس حدثنا عن أمرين باللغة العربية (الأمران زيادة منه خارجة عن الدرس و المنهج). كانت صدمة لي, يبدو الأمر تافها و لكنّه هزّني إلى الحدّ الذي غير مسار تفكيري إلى الآن.
أعلمنا السيّد الطاهري بكلّ بساطة أن سرعة الضوء سرعة قصوى و أن الفيزياء الحديثة تقول أن بدايات الكون بدأت ب"الإنفجار الكبير". مرّت دقائق و القسم في حاله العادية و أنا مشدوه جمدت فصائلي. عقلي لا يتبع عينيّ. عقلي ذهب بعيدا. و لا أدري إلى ما تنظر عينايا, الصابورة, أم الأستاذ, النافذة.. لم يبقي في عقلي نسبة واحد في المائة من التركيز ليهتمّ ببقيّة أعضائي. ترك الكلّ و آهتمّ بنفسه. سبح بعيدا و نسي أنّ ورائه بدنا, هوّ مكلّف بتسييره.
كانت صدمة.
الغريب أني كنت على علم بهذه المعلومات من قبل و لكنّها أوّل مرة تقدّم إلي بلهجتنا التونسية الدارجة القريبة فعلا من اللغة العربية. ماذا وقع إذا؟
الذي وقع هوّ أنّه لدى سماعي للمعلومة, بلغتي, رُبطت حالا بإرثي العربي الإسلامي. و.. لم يلتقي الإرث بالمعلومة. لم أجد مطلقا في الإسلام غير الله, جلّ و على. الله قال للكون: كن فكان. ما هذا الذي أسمعه الآن؟
كان أستاذي يكتب أرقام تمارين الدرس على الصبورة عندما رفعت يدي.
"سيّدي"
إستدار "نعم"
"لا أوافق"
"ماذا؟"
"نظرية الإنفجار الكبير غير مقبولة بالنسبة لي"
لحظات صمت كي يعود أستاذي من عالم التمارين و المنهج إلى هذا القابع خلف الصفوف يتكلّم في نظرية القرن العشرين
"و لما ذلك؟"
عدم مواجهتي بإعصار من نوع "و من أنت حتّى توقف الدرس و تتكلم في أمر عظيم كهذا؟" أو حمام بارد من نوع "أصمت وآكتب تمارين الغد" شجعني على التمادى.
هممت بالكلام بتؤدة حتى أجمع أفكاري
"حسنا..."
رنّ الجرس, وداعا أفكاري.
و بإهتمام طلب منّي: "طيب, أكتب أسبابك وآعرضها للنقاش على القسم في الحصّة القادمة".
الحمد لله, سيترك لي هذا بعض الوقت للبحث. سخّرت نهاية الأسبوع للقراءة عن "الإنفجار الكبير" ووقعت على مفاجأة زادت ثقتي في نفسي.
"الإنفجار الكبير" ليس "نظرية" Théorieإنّه "نموذج" Modèle فأساس كل نظرية في بديهياتها و أنّ لواضع النظرية الحرية في إختيار البديهيات. هذا ما له. أمّا ما عليه, فلكي تسمى النظرية كذلك يجب أن لا يتناقض التسلسل المنطقي داخلها مع البديهيات التي أختيرت مبتدأ. وما خطر على بالي في القسم حول الإنفجار الكبير مخالف لمبدأ مهمّ تعتمد عليه وهو إطلاقية سرعة الضوء.
كتبت ورقتي و عرضتها على القسم و كانت في هذا السياق:
معلوم أن "هابل" واضع هذا النموذج إستند على رؤيته بملاحظته لإبتعاد الأفلاك عن بعضها البعض عبر الزمن فقال بما أنها (أي الأفلاك) كانت أمسا أقرب منها إلى بعضها من اليوم و قبل أمس أقرب من أمس, فبتتبعها هكذا تكون في بداياتها ملتحمة و يجب حينها أن تكون نقطة في فضاء ما, متناهية الطاقة وقع على إثرها تحول ما (المسألة مبهمة هنا), ممّا أدى إلى "إنفجارها" (تعبير إنفجار عندهم ليس ضرورة بالمعنى الذي نعرفه) و تكوّن الكون كما نعرفه الآن عبر تسلسل زمني إثر هذا الإنفجار. و طبعا هذا لا يمكن أن يكون مؤكدا ولإيضاح ذلك سأسرد فقط خواطري و أترك لكم بحث مبررات غيري من التاركين لهذا النموذج, و التي تبين عدم صلوحية النموذج كرأي علمي مستقيم المنطق.

خاطر رياضي: أولا ليس بالضرورة أن تكون الأفلاك مقتربة أكثر قبل أمس عن أمس أو اليوم, إذا إقتربت أمسٍ أكثر منها من اليوم. فلو أخذنا حركة بالونة تنفخ ثم تعاد, ثم تنفخ ثم تعاد (لنتخيل أن البالونة تتنفس و لها شهيق و زفير), و مرسوم عليها نقاط (تمثل الأفلاك). ففي زمن الشهيق تبتعد النقاط. و في زمن الزفير تقترب النقاط. و هذين الزمنين بمقاييس الكون كبيرين يقدران بملايين بل بمليارات السنين مما يعيق فكرنا و تقانتنا عن بحث مابعد الزمن الذي نحن فيه. فإن كنا في زمن الشهيق صعب علينا تصور وجود زمن الزفير لكبر مدة الزمن الأول. في حين أن الأفلاك في الزمن الثاني. أي زمن الزفير, والتي نراها في أبعاد اليوم قد تكون أبعد عن بعضها قبل أمس من أمس و اليوم.
و يمكن الأخذ بمثال ثان أبسط. فالنتصور حركة جسمين على سطح بيضة يتحركان في إتجاهين متعاكسين و لنضع مراقبا على نفس السطح في قمة البيضة. هذا المراقب يرى الجسمان يقتربان فإن وصلا إليه و تجاوزاه سيراهما يبتعدان.
إذا فإن إعتماد "هابل" على المراقبة لتحديد خلق الكون ثم محاولة ترميز ما تحصل عليه من نتائج ناقصة لمراقبة ناقصة في نظرية أو نموذج أمر قاصر و لا يعتمد عليه.

خاطر فيزيائي: نعلم بإلتقاء هذا النموذج مع الفيزياء النسبية (كنت درست هذا الجانب سابقا باللّغة الفرنسية و لم يثر إهتمامي) التي تقول أن وجود نقطة لامنتاهية الطاقة تقدر حتما (حسب الفيزياء النسبية) بوجود كتلة لامتناهية الوزن. و بالتالي وجود منطقة جاذبية لامتناهية الأثر, مما يعني إستحالة "خروج" المادة من تلك النقطة إلا إذا تجاوزت سرعة الضوء و هذا لايستقيم حسب مبتدآت طرح الفيزياء النسبية. و هنا نلاحظ خطورة ربط ما يمكن أن يكون نظرية (الفيزياء النسبية) بنماذج لم تقم عليها البينة عقلا و لا نقلا, و لكنها رؤى أهوائية. (و لعلماء اليهود و النصارى الكثير من هذه الشطحات فأنظر مثلا إلى إعتمادهم على النموذج الدارويني في تفسير الخلق رغم تأكد إفلاسه و خوره علما. فيستحيل علما تطور إنسان عبر قرد أو غيره لإختلاف عدد الكروزومات بينهما. فجنسين بعددين مختلفين من الكروزومات إن إلتقيا أنجبا عقيما. داروين أهلكه الله من أحمق, سخر منه عدوّ الله وعدوّ بني آدم إبليس, لعنه الله, وأذهبه إلى إهانة الإنسان و أقر على نفسه الحمق و التفهان. و للعلم هوّ لم يكن أبدا عالما أو دارسا جامعيا). أما عن نقدي لوصول الفيزياء النسبية إلى مرحلة النظرية فيعود إلى إلتقاء الفيزياء النسبية مع "فيزياء الكم" في عجزهما عن تفسير بعض الوقائع الفيزيائية المرتبطة بهما بل و تناقض واقع أمر هذه الوقائع الفيزيائية مع ما تطرحاه رؤيتا الفيزياء النسبية و فيزياء الكم. مثلا تحول الإلكترونات عبر طبقات الطاقة في الذرة يتم بصفة غير متصلة Discrète مما يفرض تجاوز سرعة الإلكترون لسرعة الضوء و هذا مناقض لطرحيهما فسرعة الضوء عندهما مطلقة و حد لا يمكن تجاوزه.

و كدليل الآخر على أن ما يقره هذا النموذج مناقض لطرحه, فلنأخذ ظاهرة الثقوب السوداء في الكون حسب ما يرونه, وهي كتل كبيرة في حجم صغير تسمى الحجم الحرج بالنسبة لهذه الكتل، حيث تبدأ المادة بالإنضغاط تحت تأثير جاذبيتها الخاصة ويحدث فيها انهيار من نوع خاص هو الانهيار بفعل الجاذبية ، ويزداد تركيز الكتلة اي كثافة الجسم وتصبح قوّة جاذبيته قوّية الى درجة لا يمكن معها لأي جسم يمر بمسافة ما منه الإفلات مهما بلغت سرعته وبالتالي يزداد كمّ المادة الموجود في الثقب الاسود ، وبحسب النظرية النسبية العامّة فإن الجاذبية تقوّس الفضاء الذي يسير الضوء فيه بشكل مستقيم بالنسبة للفراغ ، وهذا يعني ان الضوء ينحرف تحت تأثير الجاذبية ، اما الثقب الأسود فإنه يقوس الفضاء الى حد يمتص الضوء المار بجانبه بفعل جاذبيته ، وهو يبدوا لمن يراقبه من الخارج كأنه منطقه من العدم إذ لا يمكن لأي اشارة ، معلومة، موجة، او جسيم الافلات من منطقة تأثيره فيبدو اسودا. وللتوضيح فإن تحول الكرة الارضية الى ثقب اسود يستدعي تحولها الى كرة نصف قطرها 0.9 سم وكتلتها نفس كتلة الارض الحالية.
فآنظر إذا كيف أن الضوء لا يستطيع الخروج من هذا الجزء الصغير جدا من الكون فما بالك بخروج الضوء أو أي شيء آخر من الكون كله مركزا في نقطة واحدة و هي (حسبهم زعمهم) نقطة بداية الكون.

خاطر إنساني: لنفترض وقوع هذا التحول المبهم من النقطة الامتناهية الطاقة إلى مسار تكون الأفلاك. ليس هناك ما يدعنا نفترض أن ما سميناها نقطة لامتناهية الطاقة غير متناسقة homogène و بالتالي فإن "الإنفجار" إن وقع ستكون له نفس النتائج في كل إتجهاته. و كمثال على ذلك فإن القنبلة في إنفجارها لا يكون لشظاياها المدفوعة إلى إتجاهات مختلفة نفس الحجم و لا السرعة و لا مسافة السقوط و ذلك لإستحالة وجود قنبلة متناسقة في مادتها و محيطها تماما. و هذا الأمر لا ينطبق على ما سميناها النقطة لامتناهية الطاقة لأنه لا وجود لما يدعو لعدم تناسق أجزائها و محيطها (لأنه إن لم يكن هناك تناسق فإن الإلتحام النهائي لم يتم بعد وكلامي هنا عن وقت كان فيه الإلتحام نهائيا) و بالتالي فإن "شظايا" هذا الإنفجار ستكون متشابهة تماما في كل إتجاهاتها لعدم وجود دواعي الإختلاف. أي أنه و بتكون الأرض في هذا الإتجاه عبر التسلسل الزمني الذي نعرفة, ليس لنا ما يدعنا نرفض فكرة تكون نفس هذه الأرض مع نفس ما وقع و يقع و سيقع فيها في الإتجاهات الامتناهية الأخرى. و من الحكمة أن نحكم بعدم إستقامة هذا الرأي لعدم وجود مصلحة أو منطق لتعدد مسار التكون بشكل لا نهائي كما هو تماما. وإلا فإنّ الإنذار الذي تحصلت عليه الأسبوع الماضي من أستاذ اللغة الفرنسية قد تحصلّ عليه عدد لا متناهي من أمثالي في عدد لا متناهي من الأكوان الأخرى من عدد لا متناهي من أساتذة الفرنسية. و هذا شيء مرعب سيّدي: تصوّر وجود إثنين من أمثال أستاذ الفرنسية في الوجود. 

و ليكن الأمر واضحا. إن عملية توسع السموات أمر حق. فقد أقرها الله, و لله الحمد, في القرآن " وَالسَّمَاءَ بَنَيْنَاهَا بِأَيْيدٍ وَإِنَّا لَمُوسِعُونَ"(سورة الذاريات الآية 47).
و ما أختلف فيه مع "هابل" القول بوجوب العود مع فكرة التمدد إلى الوراء زمنيا دون وقوف إلى الحد الذي لا يمكن معه وهما أو تخيلا العود و هنا وجه الإختلاف, فالرأي عندي أن عملية التمدد التي نلاحظها هي أمر عرضي بعدي للخلق و ليست مصدرا تم عبره الخلق, و الله أعلم.

سنترك الآن أستاذي الفاضل الطاهري راجيا من الله أن يجمعني و إيّاه في الدنيا على الخير و في الآخرة في جنّات النعيم, و أحدثكم عن كتاب من كتب والدي.
لحظة من فظلكم.
خسارة أن نترك قصّة أستاذي الفاضل السيّد الطاهري دون أخذ عبرة هامة منها وهي ضرورة تدريس الشعوب العلوم بلغاتها. لماذا؟
المسئلة مرتبطة بالهدف من تدريس العلوم. فإن كان الهدف هوّ إيجاد"تقنييّي علوم" أي أناس عبأتهم بمعلومات لإنجاز مهام معيّنة. في هذه الحال يمكن أن تدرس شعبك بأيّ لغة تريد, بالصينية, بالألمانية, بالفرنسية... سينجز لك من علمته المهمة كما سينجزها لك إنسان آلي عبأته بنفس المعلومات و الأوامر.
أما إن كان هدفك هوّ إيجاد قاعدة كبيرة من التقنيين و الكوادر القادرة من ناحية أولية على إنجاز المهام الضرورية لمخططاتك لمجتمعك و بُنَاكَ التحتية و في نفس الوقت تكون هذه القاعدة رَحما تولد منه نخبة من العلماء و المبدعين تكون لهم مهمة رسم وآستشراف سبيل المستقبل و الإبداع و بالتالي المساهمة في أن تأخذ أمتك دورها في خارطة حضارة الإنسان. حينها يجب تدريس شعبك بلغته.
نفس السؤال. لماذا؟
لأنك إن درست ولدك (أو إبنتك, كي لا تغضبن عنّا) بلغته مكّنته من ربط الجديد عنده من العلم بالموروث و المنقول من أمّته, فإن كان هنالك خلل معين في إحداهما أو كليهما أو عملية الربط بينهما أو لم يكن هنالك خلل بل تناسق و تناغم كلّ ذلك يسهل تبيانه إن درّستهم بلغتهم و يصعب إن درستهم بغيرها. عملّية تسهيل التبيان هامة لأنها تؤدي في حال الخلل, مثلا, إلى وقوع "الصدمة" بين "الموروث" المستقرّ في ذاتنا و المعلومة الجديدة الآتية. "الصدمة" تؤدّي إلى "السؤال". السؤال يؤدّي إلى البحث عن الجواب. الجواب إبداع. الإبداع فتح آفاق.
هذا في العموم ماذا عن خصوص لغتنا العربية و فقهنا الإسلامي.
علينا أن لا نخجل من الكلام بصوت مسموع جدا و عال لإعلام الإنس و الجنّ إن لزم, أنّ منهجنا هوّ الفقه الإسلامي. للفقه الإسلامي منهج علمي. هو أسلوب تفكير يختلف عن ما يسمّى الفلسفة. لا وجود لفلسفة في الإسلام بل لا وجود لشيء إسمه فلسفة أصلا. ما يسّمونه فلسفة هوّ فقر في اللغة.
عدم التمكن من تعريف المفاهيم كمفهوم الخير و الشر و الشجاعة و الإيمان... و عملية محاولة الدوران على الجهل بالتعريف بإستعمال شروحات ذاتية هوّ فقر في اللغة.
فشروحات نيتشه تختلف عن شروحات ديكارت تختلف عن شروحات إنغلز ... وهلّم جرّ إلى أن نصل إلى أفلاطون و سقراط و غيرهم.
وآنظر إلى الغزالي, رحمه الله, حيث عنون كتابه "تهافت الفلاسفة" و آستعمل كلمة تهافت و لم يستعمل كلمة "سقوط" مثلا, لأنّ في "السقوط" إثبات لوجود شيء قد سقط و الفلسفة ليست بشيء لتسقط و كلمة تهافت قد توحي بمعنى فيه "التفاهة و التيه و الوهم".
و من الرقائق التي خطرت ببالي هوّ أنّ تعريف ما هوّ "معنوي" أو "أدبي" في اللغة العربية أوثق و أوضح ممّا هوّ مادي. تذكروا معي حديث رسول الله صلّى الله عليه و سلّم في الإسلام و الإيمان و الإحسان

الإسلام: أن تـشـهـد أن لا إلـه إلا الله وأن محـمـداً رسـول الله، وتـقـيـم الصلاة، وتـؤتي الـزكاة، وتـصوم رمضان، وتـحـج البيت إن اسـتـطـعت إليه سبيلاً
الإيمان: أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر وتؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره
الإحسان: أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك

هذه المفاهيم هيّ مفاهيم غير مادية و يعرفّها رسول الله الله صلّى الله عليه و سلّم, بأبلغ ما يكون, بحيث أنّ المعنى لا يمكن له أن يتزحزح قيد أنملة عن التعريف.
وآلنأخذ الآن كلمة "حديد", هوّ معدن: الحديد. الكلّ يعرفه. نعرفه بترقيمه الكيميائي أيضا, إن أردتم. المسمّى و التعريف واضحين هنا.
ليس تماما..
" فَكَشَفْنَا عَنكَ غِطَآءَكَ فَبَصَرُكَ ٱلْيَوْمَ حَدِيدٌ " ق22 
هنا, كلمة حديد يمكن توجهها إلى أمر آخر غير المعنى المعروف. غير المعدن.
هل يمكن توجيه كلمة إسلام إلى أمر آخر؟ الجواب: لا.

هنالك ملاحظة أخرى في عنوان كتاب الغزالي وهي.. "الألم".
نَعَم "الألم".
كلّما قرأت هذا العنوان أحسّ بألم الغزالي, رحمه الله, على ضياع سنين طويلة من حياته غارقا في هذا الوهم المسّمى فلسفة. سنين كان يمكن إستغلالها في إنتاج فيه خير لأمتّه خصوصا و نحن نعرف ما للغزالي من ذكاء و نبوغ و فراسة.
وهنا نقطة أرجو التعريج عليها كي لا تفوتني فأنساها. قد يقول قائل: من له أن يتحدثّ عن الغزالي و ينتقده, و لو كانت نيّته خيرا, وهو ما هوّ عليه (الغزالي) من ذكاء جاوز حدود المعهود و فطنة كانت فلتة عصرها.
أجيبك.. 
جاري "عمّ عمر".
رجل أميّ لا يحسن القرائة و الكتابة, عامل يوميّ في البناء. نراه كلّ يوم في الصلوات الخمس حاظرا في المسجد. يتكلّف في كثير من الأوقات بتنضيف بيت الوضوء في المسجد. ليس فيه ما يميّزه إلاّ شيء واحد. تقوى الله, نحسبه كذلك و لا نزكي على الله أحد من عباده.
هناك شيء فوق الذكاء شيء يجعل من عمّ عمر أذكى من إنشتاين. هوّ الإيمان بالله.
إطمأنّوا أنا لم أخرج من موضوع العلوم و سأبيّن لاحقا بعض نقاط المنهج العلمي في الفقه الإسلامي في الرياضيات. سأعود لذلك.
إن لم يهدنا البحث العلمي إلى الإيمان بالله فقد دخلنا دائرة الخسران و العياذ بالله. فالإمام الغزالي أضنّه ضنّ أن "التعقيد" في "البحث الفلسفي" يخفي في طيّاته ثنايا معرفية. فسخّر ذكائه في البحث في هذه الثنايا.
والحمد لله أنّ الإمام الغزالي لم يكن مغرورا بل مسلما حرّا. عندما بان له تهافت هذا "السبيل" أدار له ظهره. فماذا إكتشف؟
إكتشف بعد هذا السفر الطويل أنّ قمّة المعرفة هيّ الإيمان بالله.
و هذا الإيمان, منزلته فوق منزلة الذكاء. و هذا ما أتحصلّ عليه "عمّ عمر" هبة من الله. فعندما تسمع من "عمّ عمر" أو غيره كلمة "إتقي الله" لا تأخذ هذه النصيحة في جانبها السلوكي أو العبادي فقط. بل إتقي الله أيضا في عقلك, في سبيلك و منهج تفكيرك و بحثك.
ستكون لي كتابة خاصة بإذن الله في هذا الموضوع.
الإيمان بالله و تقوى الله. إن خرجنا من هذا الإطار ظللنا. حتّى في الرياضيات و أعطيكم أمثلة.
سأقدّم أولا أمثلة عن الأرضية التي يتمّ عليها طرح نظرية.
فالنقسم عملية طرح نظرية إلى ثلاث أقسام
1)	أن تكون لك رؤية واضحة لمحيطك (الكون, الزمان, المكان, الوجود, الإنسان,,,)
2)	بناء منهج فكري لتفسير طرحك
3)	الترميز الرياضي
وكمثال لنأخذ المعادلات التفاضلية.
المعادلات التفاضلية هيّ أدات دراسة كلّ ماهوّ حتمي. بمعنى لنأخذ مثلا قارورة (بلاستيكية و فارغة لتطمإنّوا) و أقذفها على رأس هذا الطفل المشاكس الذي لا يكفّ عن الصياح أمام منزلي. تقع على أمّ رأسه.
لو أعدت التجربة بنفس المعطيات من حجم و وزن القارورة إلى مقاومة الهواء إلى زاوية قذف القارورة... ستقع حتما على أمّ رأسه في نفس النقطة.
هذه الحتمية تدارا رياضيا و رمزيا بالمعادلات التفاضلية. المعادلات الرياضية من إنتاج نيوتن (وهو معروف بأنّه مسيحي متطرّف, و لا أقول هذا للحطّ من المعادلات التفاضلية و لكنّها معلومة قد لا يعرفها الكثير). و تمّ إستغلال, و توجيه النظرية الحتمية خارج الرياضيات في أمور خطيرة أثّرت بشكل راديكالي على التاريخ البشري, كالماركسية و الداروينية ... إلى أن جاء علماء فيزياء الكمّ في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر و بداية القرن العشرين, فطعنوا في إطلاقية هذه النظيرية وأعترفوا بأثرها في الفيزياء الكلاسكية فقط. و آستعملوا التفاضل في إحتمالية حدوث الوقائع لا في الحدوث ذاته. و للتوضيح خذ مثلا جهاز تلفازك و شتغله دون البث, ستجد الشاشة بيضاء و الإلكترونات تصطدم بالشاشة. فالنأخذ الإلكترون الأوّل, إنطلق وآصطدم بالشاشة. الإلكترون الثاني إنطلق بنفس المعطيات و لكنّه لم يقع في نفس نقطة الإلكترون الأول. فيزيا الكمّ تقول بحتمية وقوعه ضمن قرص دائرة مركزها موقع الإلكترون الأول و في أيّ مكان من هذا القرص. هذا الإحتمال هوّ المحدّد بحتمية المعادلة التفاضلية.
هنا نرى أنّنا دخالنا في مجال نظري آخر يجب ترميزه برموز أخرى.
هذا فيما يخصّ النضرّية. و الحقيقة أنّه كان من الأجدر قبل البحث فيها, البحث في طريقة التفكير أساسا.
أعطيكم مثال في مروري القادم إن شاء الله.
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
"عبد الله التونسي"​


----------



## Engineer-abu-arab (6 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي الفاضل Engineer-abu-arab على المرور الطيّب


----------



## أحمد الدلنسي (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (12 أغسطس 2010)

فيك بارك الله الأخ الفاضل أحمد الدلنسي


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة محبة الله ورسوله على المرور الطيّب


----------



## proud (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع, فعلا إضافة إلى ما تقدمت به أخي, أجد انّه من المهين أنّ ندرس العلوم لغات غير العربيّة.


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا proud على المرور الطيّب
فعلا من المهين جدّا التدريس بغير اللغة العربية خصوصا أمام فقر اللغات الأخرى كالفرنسية و تخلفها و ظلاميتها, و رغم ذلك تفرض علينا في التدريس. 
وهذه مقالة صغيرة كدليل على ما ذكرت
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215593.html#post1791389


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

فيك بارك الله أخي mohammed uae و شكرا على مرورك الطيب


----------



## دعاء نعيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخت الفاضلة دعاء نعيم, بارك الله فيك على المرور الطيب وشكرا لك


----------

